# Sposarsi è una vera fregatura ... totale



## Old Fa. (19 Aprile 2006)

*Sposarsi è una vera fregatura ... totale*

_Brad e Jen: per lei la villa, per lui gli affariDa Libero News del 20 febbraio 2006_

_Raggiunto un accordo riguardo alla divisione dei beni._

_Pochi giorni prima del suo compleanno, ha festeggiato 37 anni sabato scorso, Jennifer Aniston, tramite i suoi avvocati, e' riuscita a raggiungere un accordo con l'ex marito Brad Pitt riguardo alla ripartizione dei beni._

_Il loro era un matrimonio che aveva un valore economico pari a 60 milioni di dollari. Una cifra da capogiro che ha reso ancora piu' complesso l'arduo compito dei legali di trovare un compromesso tra i due ex coniugi: la dolce Jennifer e' riuscita ad ottenere la proprieta' esclusiva della villa di Beverly Hills, stimata ben 29 milioni di dollari. Mentre, l'aitante Brad ha il controllo assoluto sulla loro casa di produzione cinematografica, la Plan B Productions in cui la Aniston ha mantenuto un ruolo di minore importanza. L'azienda, oggi, vale ben 50 milioni di dollari in piu' di prima: 12 i successi di botteghino collezionati negli ultimi tempi, fra cui il film di fantasia Charlie e La Fabbrica di Cioccolato per la regia di Tim Burton e_ _con l'affascinante Johnny Depp._

_Insomma, Jennifer da brava ex-mogliettina si e' tenuta stretta le quattro mura domestiche mentre Brad, da bravo maschietto, ha preso in mano le redini degli affari di famiglia. anzi, ex-famiglia _

Insomma .... dico io, in conclusione della o delle ex mogli non ti separi mai, sulla carta può essere, ... ma ce l'hai sulle spalle per tutta la vita.


----------



## Bruja (19 Settembre 2006)

*Fa*

I contratti si firmano in due, nessuno è obbligato sotto tortura.  A questo punto meglio hanno fatto quelli che si sono sposati con la"separazione dei beni" e la clausola che nulla hanno a pretendere in caso di divorzio.
Quella Aniston se non sposava Pitt qualcuno se la ricordava come astro della recitazione?
Astro la è ma per la finanza!!!
Bruja


----------



## Old auberose (20 Settembre 2006)

Fa. ha detto:
			
		

> Insomma .... dico io, in conclusione della o delle ex mogli non ti separi mai, sulla carta può essere, ... ma ce l'hai sulle spalle per tutta la vita.


piccolo appunto (chiosa? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




    )..... ANCHE DAI MARITI  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Auberose


----------



## Bruja (20 Settembre 2006)

*Auberose*

Va beh..............ma tu giochi privilegiata (ihihihihi), non avevi un marito ma una zecca  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Old Fa. (20 Settembre 2006)

Bruja ha detto:
			
		

> I contratti si firmano in due, nessuno è obbligato sotto tortura. A questo punto meglio hanno fatto quelli che si sono sposati con la"separazione dei beni" e la clausola che nulla hanno a pretendere in caso di divorzio.....


Hai ragione, però hai presente la faccia dell'altro/altra se gli proponi un simile contratto prima del matrimonio ?

Comunque di recente ho visto una trasmissione dove non so chi ha detto che il matrimonio, inteso come tale, ....  nella pratica non esiste più da anni.

Aggiungo io, che è superata questa formula di coppia, ... meglio considerare al limite la convivenza; comunque anche in questo caso la legge inizia ad imporre delle norme di responsabilità economiche anche se tacite.

In altre parole bisogna stare attenti a convivere con qualcuno/a, figuriamoci un matrimonio. E' vero che quest'ultimo è a vita, ... ma indipendentemente se si decide di divorziare o meno. Questo credo che debba essere spiegato meglio prima di stabilire la data delle nozze.  

	
	
		
		
	


	





E poi, i contratti di separazione dei beni non ti mettono nemmeno al sicuro.  

	
	
		
		
	


	





PS: hai ragione auberose, ... anche gli ex mariti


----------



## Non registrato (20 Settembre 2006)

... aeehmm....

da questo topic deduco che c'è una realtà che voi tutti (sebbene eruditi e riflessivi) ignorate.

badate che quello che sto per dirvi è assolutamente vero (ve lo dico da "insider")

Il 100 % delle notizie che riguardano i c.d. Vip sono assolutamente false.
Si tratta di notizie orchestrate ad arte per far salire le "quotazioni" di un vip per quanto riguarda il suo cachet di "artista". Gli orchestratori si chiamano PR o agenti e sono ammanicati coi media. in Italia il più grande di questi è Klaus Davi. Qualunque idiozia spara lui sui vip (suoi clienti che lo pagano) diventa notizia. La gente parla del vip e il vip viene pagato di più per andare in tv, a cene, in discoteca, cosicchè ci guadagna anche l'agente.
Fateci caso. Non c'è giorno in cui alla radio o in tv non sparino una cazzata riguardante questi personaggi.

in genere, le notizie inventate sono : 

1) flirt e tradimenti tra vip (ogni giorno ce ne è uno). Memorabili i matrimoni finti tra Vip, che si sposano davvero - o forse anche il prete è un attore - solo per far salire le suddette quotazioni (tipo Pitt e Aniston o Pitt e Jolie) o addirittura i flirt orchestrati per lanciare un film (tempo fa si diceva che J.Lopez e Affleck erano fidanzati e che lui le aveva regalato l'anello più costoso della storia. Guarda caso avevano appena lavorato ad un film insieme, che al botteghino fu un disastro. poco dopo si sono lasciati perche "lui era andato in uno strip bar e lei era gelosa"!! (maddechè))

2) finti sondaggi di ogni tipo (tempo fa Claudio Brachino, appena rivoltosi a Davi, diventò famoso perchè eletto dalle donne italiane "Uomo con cui andrei a letto più volentieri" - maddechè - cosicchè un anonimo giornalista di studio aperto è diventato un vip; Sean Connery sono anni che paga per farsi nominare dai sondaggi "uomo più bello/affascinante della terra" dai media. Il problema è che le donne leggono sti sondaggi e se ne convincono. "si, si, Brachino, spingi più forte!")

3) cazzate di sana pianta. Epocale fu quella della Di Pietro a cui era scoppiata la protesi al silicone in aereo (anche questo inventato da Davi). 

Morale:
Non pensate alle finte vite degli altri. Sono solo mezzucci per far parlare il popolino ed ingrassare "artisti" che in realtà non sanno fare nulla.

Pensate alla vostra vita, che è meglio.

Guardatevi "Truman Show" e meditate su quanto siano idioti i reality (buffo che proprio quel film diede l'idea per far nascere i reality).


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (20 Settembre 2006)

sopra ero io. (il mio stile l'avrete riconosciuto, no?)


----------



## Old Fa. (20 Settembre 2006)

Mi sembra chiaro che della vita dei Vip la sappiamo solo da quello che vogliono i "gestori" di queste storie e i vari intermediari che si fanno pagare.

Ma è pur vero che sebbene abbastanza manipolate, non toglie nulla alla realtà dei fatti sul Divorzio. Citarli serve perchè se parlassi della mia personale separazione non direbbe niente a nessuno che Fa. si separa o divorzia; a chi diavolo interessa ?

Se lo fa Brad Pitt e banda, ... qualcuno presta attenzione.

PS: infondo, usare a nostra volta queste notizie è pure questa una "manipolazione"


----------



## Bruja (20 Settembre 2006)

*Insonne*

Grazie per le delucidazioni, anche divertenti tra l'altro, ma a noi che cambia?  
Solo che anzichè considerare i vip imbecilli in un modo li consideriamo sempre imbecilli in un altro.
Almeno parlo per me.................non vedo i reality, guardo poco la TV salvo i notiziari, in caso guardo qualche film su Sky e soprattutto i suoi canali documentaristici che sono ben fatti.
I rotocalchi se vivessero dei miei soldi starebbero peggio che i poveretti di Auschwitz.
Per cui si pompassero pure tutta la pubblicità ed i cachets che vogliono, vorrà dire che se qualcuno si preoccupa per loro........... se lo merita  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Comunque resta un fatto, se si ha la separazione dei beni, e parlo nella vita di tutti non solo dei vip, qualche parata di c... in più la si ha.  Non è bello, non è romantico, mostra prudenza nell'affidabilità, ma quanti problemi evita in caso di separazione e divorzio(specie se i patrimoni dei due sono molto squilibrati).....  E lo dico io che sono donna!!!
Va beh..... problemi che  non moi toccano io vivo discretamente ma non ho di quei timori.   

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja

p.s. - Chissà se Raoul Bova ha la separazione dei beni? Lui soldi ne ha, ma ha sposato la figlia della più nota matrimonialista italiana, Anna Maria Bernardini de Pace, quella che cura tutte le separazioni ed i divorzi dei vip......  Due bei patrimoni, non c'è che dire!!!  Ma saranno certamente "cautelati", scommettiamo??


----------



## Non registrato (20 Settembre 2006)

http://it.news.yahoo.com/20092006/2/fenech-tarantino-patito-miei-film.html

tanto per rimanere in tema...


----------



## Old Fa. (20 Settembre 2006)

Peccato che è solamente la Fenech a dire questa cosa.

Manca qualcuno che lo confermi.

PS: anch'io quando ho fatto un provino non so dove, .... James Cameron ha cercato di rintracciarmi per la parte nel film Titanic al posto di Di Caprio, ... solo che non mi ha trovato .... e così ho perso il ruolo.


----------



## Old Misolidio (20 Settembre 2006)

Non registrato ha detto:
			
		

> "si, si, Brachino, spingi più forte!"


Ahahahh


----------

